# LA peeps



## gordo80 (Apr 23, 2008)

Which NFL games do you guys normally get in the LA market? Chargers, Raiders, or random games? Going to cut the cord on DTV, but going to miss the Raiders games on NFL Sunday Ticket.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

Contact your local Networks, CBS, FOX, NBC all have contracts.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Usually the LA channels go with San Diego and Oakland. Although since there is no true local team (for now), you might not get the game if it's the late game on the network that doesn't have the doubleheader that week. (i.e. if the Chargers are playing at 1pm PT on CBS, but Fox had the doubleheader that week).


----------

